

Dan Porter (omgpop CEO) responds to Shay Pierce leaving - tzs
http://i.imgur.com/Dob8n.jpg

======
bgilroy26
Bitterness and negativity are bad for any brand, but especially one presented
directly to consumers.

Representing the company is one of a CEO's job, and it is certainly the point
of the CEO's twitter feed.

There's a good chance that what he's saying is true, it does not matter.

------
allbombs
There has to be more to the story...

~~~
69_years_and
I agree - I know neither of these ppl or the company - but even from that
distance I could see a chip on Dan's shoulder. He may need to get that looked
at.

